# Leaf-Footed Bug



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

These things are driving me up the wall. Anybody else have a problem with them? Sprayed some Spinosad yesterday - I think they were drinking it like cold beer.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

The only thing I have found to help with the influx of bugs is to lower the amount of fertilizers I give the plants, especially N. I talk to the old timers, and they say they never had as many bugs as we do now. This year, I really held off on letting the plants have a lot of N at their disposal and I have very few bugs. Now, this kind of sucks because I don't have the big, beautiful foliage that I would normally have. But, my plants are also not such candy for the bugs either. I will likely do the same next year, these are just some thoughts to consider for next year.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've read where not much organic bothers them. They scar up the tomatoes but don't do major damage. I have a bunch of the little aggravating critters though. Don't know which I'd rather deal with, less N or more B(ugs).


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

monkeyman1 said:


> I've read where not much organic bothers them. They scar up the tomatoes but don't do major damage. I have a bunch of the little aggravating critters though. Don't know which I'd rather deal with, less N or more B(ugs).


I am in the same boat, it is a learning curve I am on to find the right amount of N where the tomatoes still produce well but don't become too tempting for the bugs.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't seen any grasshoppers & very few bugs. I know GH like it hot. Now, I'm thinking the pleasant weather may have the bugs at bay. LOL Just a thought.
Now the weeds whole other subject.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Same here RB, very few bugs...almost none. I think I picked two horn worms off the tomatoes but other than that no bugs at all. 

I can't remember the last time I had to spray for bugs on garden plants.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Try taking an old Srirachi bottle and fill it with soapy water with cayenne pepper mixed in

Cheap, organic, and too easy not to try


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Same here RB, very few bugs...almost none. I think I picked two horn worms off the tomatoes but other than that no bugs at all.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I had to spray for bugs on garden plants.


Wow! You too.Gotta be the weather. I mean no grasshoppers come on. I guarantee when its 100 they will be chewing my okra plants to just a stalk overnight.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Now rabbits are a different story...more rabbits this year than I have ever had in the garden...and I have a couple of outside dogs. Killed off too many coyotes I guess.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Now rabbits are a different story...more rabbits this year than I have ever had in the garden...and I have a couple of outside dogs. Killed off too many coyotes I guess.


Yea! I have been stacking the bunnies. Got them thinned out. The hogs are tearing up the hay pasture.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think I'd harvest some rabbit and hog for the freezer!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I had big problems with them last year, my first year gardening. I did not know they were bad until they had multiplied a bunch. Then they were a mess to get rid of. This year, I have been keeping a close eye on them. I am fully organic and don't want to use chemicals so I take a squirt bottle filled with Murphy's Oil Soap and water with me when on patrol. When I see one, I squirt the hell out of it which keeps them from flying at least. I then squish it with my fingers. Not sure if the soap alone would kill them and not willing to take the chance!


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

*Suck em*

I use Mikita battery operated vacuum. Did not have any until recently. This week alone had over 30 confirmed kills. And seems more just keep coming Heard both theory's that odor will attract more and will deter or scare off. 
I say squish early and often !:work::work:


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

They ate my lunch the last two springs!! Haven't seen them yet , but they probably just showed up as I type since you mentioned them!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

They normally attack my tomatoes but this year my 3 yr old pomegranate bush has over 30 fruit. Them **** bugs move over to the pomegranate and have killed 5 fruit so far. I squish on sight. Their recovery numbers have dwindled. I was hoping so wasps would move in and clean them out.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*minimus bugs*

My best year for insect loss. We have a pants load of Lizards this year. I think they are the best control I've experienced. I haven't sprayed anything this season.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

As mentioned I use a vacuum to suck these guys up, if you 
R not quick some get away. Found a fresh hatch of around ten very small ones. Interesting note is that left some bugs in vacuum this morning , this evening went and inhaled few more after disposing of the catch noticed someone had laid a string of eggs inside the vacuum. 
You need to look for eggs , they will be placed on plant stems. 

Will try take a photo to share but gone for weekend

Can't imagine how many would be around if I did not remove em.......


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have so many that I want to be very mean to the little bass terds.


----------

